# "Three B!tches"



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Did the "Three B!tches" today. Arbutus, Banyan, Cordelia and then up to the end of Westridge. Sure beat all the traffic on Mandeville. Even went up the fire road to the first lookout. What a view. One of the clearest days of the year. Unfortunately, I didn't have my camera. :mad2:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Isn't there a "3 *****es" up the way on Decker Canyon near Westlake Village? Man, I miss riding those mountains!!!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Isn't there a "3 *****es" up the way on Decker Canyon near Westlake Village? Man, I miss riding those mountains!!!


I'm not sure about that. I'm in the South Bay (know more about Palos Verdes). I'm sure Hollywood or Dr. Roebuck would have a better idea about the Westlake Village area.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

redondoaveb said:


> Did the "Three B!tches" today. Arbutus, Banyan, Cordelia and then up to the end of Westridge. Sure beat all the traffic on Mandeville. Even went up the fire road to the first lookout. What a view. One of the clearest days of the year. Unfortunately, I didn't have my camera. :mad2:


I thought this was a thread about beaches.


----------

